# New here, new to martial arts, will be asking questions soon.



## Fox (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, i`ve been recently getting really interested in learning a martial arts, so I will be asking quite a few questions on here about different systems. First question is people are adverting THEIR versions of whatever martial arts, is there anything that is know as the TRUE form of whatever martial arts?


Here is a small list of martial arts i`m interested in:
Pekiti tirsia kali
Krabi krabong & muay boran
Silat (Love the raid movies, would be great to learn some)


Thank you very much for reading and any replies.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome to MT.

As to your first question, opinions vary.  Sorry.  There are no objectively factual statements that can be made about 'true' martial arts.  It's all opinions.  Pick yer poison.

With regard to your short list of martial arts you're interested in, I would suggest you consider what's being taught near where you live.  Not much point in choosing to study an art that can't be studied nearby to you.

I suggest starting with a list of what's available, then narrowing it down from there.

And just as an aside, don't pick obscure arts just because they are obscure arts.  Nothing wrong with any of the arts you mentioned; but since they are uncommon, they are uncommon to be found in many geographical areas.


----------



## Whitespace (Feb 24, 2016)

Focus on what reflects you and is still simple and pratical in self defense situations that you may ever be in. Never go out and pick fights rather try to talk the other person and yourself down from fights and only use fighting as a last resort. And if it gets to the fighting make it quick and effective, never want your fights to be long in witch you have a larger chance of taking more injuries. A lot of the time most fights can be won before a fist is even thrown.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome to MT!  I have no experience in these arts, but I do have friends that practice them.  If the styles were available in my area, I would certainly check them out (particularly krabi krabong).


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome and as others have stated, find what is available, check them out and make sure you can learn from the style of teaching the instructors provide. Some instructors are better than others, and some are better communicators or presenters. So go watch some classes.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Buka (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello and Welcome Fox


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome! Is there any reason you chose those specific arts? Depending on where you live the only likely one to find nearby is kali.
As for the question about 'true' martial arts, I guess in a sense the founder is teaching the 'true' style, but everyone after is going to teach their version of it. No one is going to transmit all information in the same exact way, without some of it evolving or devolving. Even if they do, the second person will likely focus and train different parts of the art more or less then the first.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 24, 2016)

Fox said:


> First question is people are adverting THEIR versions of whatever martial arts, is there anything that is know as the TRUE form of whatever martial arts?



Everyone teaches their version of martial arts, it might be tied or linked to other peoples versions.  It might even be pretty similar.  But we all teach our own version, that's the way it has always been.  There is no "true" martial arts in the sense I think you are looking for.  It's not like mathematics where everything is pretty much "law", we all take what we where taught, usually from multiple sources and teach the best version of it to the best of our ability.


----------



## GiYu - Todd (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome.
Those are interesting choices.  Why those particular arts? 
A risk to studying obscure arts is if you move away from your school, you may not be able to continue your studies.  More common arts will provide a larger "support network" of other schools.  Better to utilize local resources you can attend with regularity.
As others said, there is no true or pure martial art, unless it's taught by the founder of that art.  Others will teach to various levels of accuracy/proficiency.  Some will teach worse, but it's possible some may teach better material than the founder (although it will be there own unique interpretation of it).  Best to check out some places and see what feels comfortable to your needs/desires.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 24, 2016)

GiYu - Todd said:


> Some will teach worse, but it's possible some may teach better material than the founder (although it will be there own unique interpretation of it).  .



We have access to far more information then any of the "founders" did. From completion forage to street fight footage to being able to sit down I. Your living room with a laptop and watch instruction from the very best from all over the world in every style you can think of.

It is definately possible.  That takes nothing away from the founders. I mean a 1st year student knows more about physics then Isaac Newton, we should be able to improve.


----------



## Fox (Feb 25, 2016)

thank you gentlemen for your posts, I`ve been doing a bit of research on whats near me (a lot of Akido and a good looking Krav Maga school) is there any advice on how to research the instructor e.g. where they trained, where they got their instructor license from (quite important) to make sure I get the best I can.

p.s. do founders of the art travel for private tutoring like i.e. Leo T. Gaje Jr., Dan Inosanto or it would be great to learn silat from Cecep Arif Rahman. I assume they travel to teach but not sure if the would be interested in teaching beginner.(If they are in there country on a certain date)


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 25, 2016)

Fox said:


> thank you gentlemen for your posts, I`ve been doing a bit of research on whats near me (a lot of Akido and a good looking Krav Maga school) is there any advice on how to research the instructor e.g. where they trained, where they got their instructor license from (quite important) to make sure I get the best I can.


Honestly, I can't think of any specific advice for this. You could always post here to see if anyone knows the instructor, or see if their organization keeps a list of it, but outside of that you kind of have to take their word for it. If you're experienced you can generally get an idea of if they know their stuff or not, but beyond that it's pretty tough unfortunately.



> p.s. do founders of the art travel for private tutoring like i.e. Leo T. Gaje Jr., Dan Inosanto or it would be great to learn silat from Cecep Arif Rahman. I assume they travel to teach but not sure if the would be interested in teaching beginner.(If they are in there country on a certain date)


It depends on the person (assuming the founder is even alive anymore), there's not set rule for this. However, if you are a beginner and do not know the founder personally the chances are very slim. Slightly higher if you are willing to dish out a lot of money for it, but even then a lot won't do that for a beginner.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 27, 2016)

*It depends on the founder*.  Many of us do travel and teach seminars and some times private lessons along with a seminar but depending on the person it can get expensive!


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 27, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *It depends on the founder*.  Many of us do travel and teach seminars and some times private lessons along with a seminar but depending on the person it can get expensive!


i will kindly remodel your kitchen today, for free lessons tomorrow.  (forgot to add the EMO.)


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 27, 2016)

I throw it out there that some of what you're asking for, like Muay Boran, are a family of arts... Not one. Muay Boran is the name for all of the pre-20th century Siamese martial arts that were brought together (along with an influence of British boxing and judo) to create what is now known as Muay Thai. Muay Boran from Southern Siam had very little resemblance to the styles in Northern Siam.


----------

